# I know she's not a cat... RIP kyna



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doLyEh3FQ_s


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That was lovely, Kyna was a stunningly beautiful dog.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a beautiful girl she was. I'm so glad you have this video to bring back the wonderful memories I'm sure you have. God bless. I wish you comfort.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Kyna had a quiet beauty about her. I hope your video and pictures help you to remember her with a smile in your heart.


----------

